# A bit of advice please - second cycle



## nqt2010 (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Recently discovered this forum and spend a week trailing through post before joining. Hope you knowledgeable ladies and gents  can help us out.

Me and the DW went through an ICSI cycle at Bham Women in 09 (had IUI in 06) problem is my beheaded sperm - even though 7 egg (10 collected , eight injected) fertilised. They wouldn't cultivate till blastocyst (kept telling me that embies were better in the body than out) long story short had 1 put back in after 2ww BFN, 3 frosties thawed 2 survived - both put back in and BFN.

We then moved to walsall in 2010, saw GP a few months ago and might have the go ahead to be put on the list for a second NHS cycle  . In the meantime i've been researching clinics abroad - looking at self funding options - I've also sent some extracts from our med file and been advised to carry out DNA fragmentation/Fish analysis on my sperm (I believe idea is to check the info in the heads as with dodgy sperm you can get fert but most embies don't survive past blastocyst due to lack of something).

Now here come the questions.

1 fear is if we request the PCT to fund in Europe or another clinic in UK maybe someone will turn around and say no to the whole funding. 

I'm apprehensive that MFS will not do DNA frag or other test as its only second TX (and there price for DNA frag is £500+, Europe is  €200) also one consultant abroad suggested IMSI - not sure if MFS would do this.

So what do I do ?

Think I'm just in need of some reassurance. 

Mick


----------



## babyluv2 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya Mick,

I had treatment at MFS 4 years ago...Myself and my husband went as NHS funded patients and had what i thought were all the necessary tests. I had my bloods taken once and an internal scan. My husband had semen analysis. The consultant said all our test results were normal and suggested IVF. I remember thinking at the time 'Surely theres other options before bringing in the Big Guns', but i think i was just excited to be starting treatment and kept my mouth shut (very unlike me). Anyway the treatment resulted in a BFN and that was that. I was told at the follow up consultation to just keep trying....The staff were lovely and really accomodating but i couldn't help thinking that certain things just didn't feel right.

Anyway i have just started undergoing tests at CRM (Centre of Reproductive Medicine), and i have to say that i was really upset when i came out of my first appointment because they questioned why MFS went straight for IVF and not Ovulation Induction or IUI. I understand that our PCT offers 1 attempt of IVF or 3 attempts of IUI (Cheaper). So instead of getting potentially 3 shots i only got 1. Also MFS didn't check for any blocked fallopians tube?? I now have real reservations about my treatment at MFS, and without boring you with the whole process i feel that i wasn't properly monitored. The treatment at CRM so far has been thorough and well explained. 

I do think its down to personal perference, and at the time i sang MFS's praises, but now i feel differently.  

I wish you and your wife all the best whichever clinic you choose.


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi would just like to say that we weren't offered any other treatment before being sent straight to IVF either, we were given clomid to try for 3 months but that was only cause I pestered for it.  There has been no mention of IUI and hadn't even heard of it until I joined this site a few weeks ago.  We have unexplained fertility issues so I would of thought the sensible option would of been to try something like IUI first before being sent to IVF as a final option.  We are now a few weeks in to IVF treatment so too late now but if we had of been offered an alternative to try first we would of taken it.  These differences in treatments across the country are very frustrating.


----------



## babyluv2 (May 9, 2011)

Its very frustrating..I wasn't even offered Clomid.!! I wish you all the best with your IVF...fingers crossed!!! I will see what the results come back as and hopefully go from there..


----------



## nqt2010 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, we had an 1 IUI in 05 (or thereabout) but due to sperm quality  were referred for ICSI after 1 attempt (originally were turned down for ICSI treatment due to sperm analysis - re-referred in 09 and they accepted us)

Is CRM @ walsgrave ? Anyone else had recent tx @ MFS as they might have gone up/downhill in the past 4 years. Do CRM do DNA frag/IMSI ?  

As i mentioned im apprehensive about changing clinic incase our funding gets pulled


----------

